

React Is a Terrible Idea - monort
https://www.pandastrike.com/posts/20150311-react-bad-idea

======
empyrical
> Seriously, why not just introduce JSX ... as separate libraries?

Well, they kinda did something like that just recently, they're using Babel
now instead of their own:

[https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/06/12/deprecating...](https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/06/12/deprecating-
jstransform-and-react-tools.html)

Maybe they'll spin off more parts as React matures?

